# 2012 GLI 18 to 17 inch wheel



## durhamgti (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 2012 GLI with factory 18 inch tires/wheels, looking for snows and someone is selling a set of 17 inch denvers with stock tire size from a 2011 GTI, would these fit my 2012 GLI with no clearance issues, appreciate any input, cheaper than steelies!


----------



## ldl20 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shouldn't be an issue. I did the same with my 2010 GTI (came with Detroits but the ride was too harsh for the metro NYC area, so picked up a set of Denvers with the stock Conti tires). Not sure if the offset is different, but it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Smallest diameter wheel you can run on the 2012 GLI is 16in alloys or steelies. umpkin:

Andy


----------



## durhamgti (Nov 15, 2011)

both 17 and stock 18 wheels have ET51 offset


----------



## DM900 (Sep 23, 2003)

durhamgti said:


> both 17 and stock 18 wheels have ET51 offset


Hi. Did you fit these yet? I am looking at the same option as I have a brand new set of Denvers from my old GTi without tires. I figured i would just get some winter tires on it, but am unsure what size tire to use. I have a 2013 GLi Autobahn but I think it has the same offset.

Thanks.


----------



## durhamgti (Nov 15, 2011)

*snows*

DM900 I decided to get steel wheels and snows from the dealer. I cannot bring myself to use aluminum rims in salt! It was much cheaper to get an aftermarket steel rim, but factory ones don't rust up like the Chinese clones do after a few months. In Canada list on a 16 inch steel rim is 140, they were willing to sell for around 101 I believe. Went with a P205/55 R16 like the spare tire.


----------

